# emedical status



## dentaden (May 29, 2014)

hi guys,
the emedical status is driving me crazy. initially it showed "print emedical letter". after my husband and i completed the emedical for visa 189. that link changed to print information letter where it shows completed against all our tests. after a week, we decided to check the immiaccount document requirment,where it is written health evidence requested but also states that " no health examination required for this person under this visa subclass according to the information provided to dibp". we are aware how tricky emedical and the game of referral is. absolutely going bonkers trying to make sense of these statements...

kindly help.


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Don't worry too much about it. That's normal behavior.

The only way to know if everything is OK or if further exams are needed are from the words of your CO.

If you want to see that same screen that used to appear in the immi account, go here:

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## dentaden (May 29, 2014)

thank you. it is quite a nerve wrecking process.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

warlock233 said:


> Don't worry too much about it. That's normal behavior.
> 
> The only way to know if everything is OK or if further exams are needed are from the words of your CO.
> 
> ...


Now, wanting to print my report gives me a pop up with just a blank grey page


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Guys, can you help me, how to check my medicals, i completed it a week back..how to check if all is fine..

Thanks
Vishnu


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

dentaden said:


> hi guys,
> the emedical status is driving me crazy. initially it showed "print emedical letter". after my husband and i completed the emedical for visa 189. that link changed to print information letter where it shows completed against all our tests. after a week, we decided to check the immiaccount document requirment,where it is written health evidence requested but also states that " no health examination required for this person under this visa subclass according to the information provided to dibp". we are aware how tricky emedical and the game of referral is. absolutely going bonkers trying to make sense of these statements...
> 
> kindly help.


Actually if the link 'Organise Health Examination' has disappeared and it has rather replaced with 'no health examination required' means your health analysis is concluded and submitted to DIBP. If the CO now wants anything more then he will get back to you. Ignore the link to upload health results as we never get to see them anyway.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Great, Thanks Mr. Singh..

Rgrds
Vishnu


----------



## dentaden (May 29, 2014)

aspiring_singh said:


> Actually if the link 'Organise Health Examination' has disappeared and it has rather replaced with 'no health examination required' means your health analysis is concluded and submitted to DIBP. If the CO now wants anything more then he will get back to you. Ignore the link to upload health results as we never get to see them anyway.


guys,
visa granted. if u guys need ne other help do lemme know.


----------



## Giri vishnu (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow..dat was quick...great..


----------



## Kay dee (May 10, 2018)

hello friends,
my wife is asked for second test which is 509 Apical lordotic chest xray. my question is: can this test (Apical lordotic) identify or detect being inactive TB?


----------

